# HO Handmade ICS 310 SLOVENIAN PENDOLINO Model



## lokomotiva (Feb 22, 2012)

CIAO 
i present from my collections the model ho handmade of the eletric trainsets ics 310 the slovenian tilting pendolino 
SZ electric trainsets homemade model based of the cisalpino lima model 470 by euromodell thank my friend adriano -
the video of my model
http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/39/vi7.mp4/
the January issue of the Slovenian team magazine 5 / 2002, we have mentioned 
Slovenian Pendolino from my collections has bulit handmade 
BY euromodell and FRIEND aliotta.za took limine base model train ETR 480 is suitable for processing in the Slovenian version of Pendolino 
As the Italian model has a different schedule of windows, how to clean the first Slovenian to ohishij color. 
most difficult part of the processing equipment is stressful 
Model train ETR 480 Was this paint, create new INSCRIPTIONS Prior to this, Relocate Pantographs WAGON ON THE MIDDLE AND TAKING THIS SOFTWARE Create a new roof and change position and shape Headlights.





URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/sdc12510.jpg/]







[/URL]


all photos in my layout-
real
Class 310 
Axle EMU-3 
Number in service 3 
Year in Service 2000 
tilting train SZ 310 commercial known as ICS is to travel the distance between Ljubljana and Maribor and in the summer 
the city near the sea koper-
URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/525/1002783p.jpg/]







[/URL]
:thumbsdown:
if you look this is my hompagehwell:
http://trainpagesofluca.net/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice detailing! Train looks great at high speed in the video.

Does the real train tilt for better stability in a high speed turn; for better (banked) ride comfort for the passengers; or both, perhaps???

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice trains, I would love to get some of those, they are beautiful looking!!!


----------



## Eurostar Italia (May 20, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice detailing! Train looks great at high speed in the video.
> 
> Does the real train tilt for better stability in a high speed turn; for better (banked) ride comfort for the passengers; or both, perhaps???
> 
> TJ


That train is part of a large family of tilting trains built by Fiat since 80's and now by Alstom, which bought the patent from Fiat. Parent ETR450 train, built in the late 80's. The tilting is used to compensate the centrifugal force due to the curve with the dual purpose of increasing the speed (less effort on the rail head) and the comfort of the passengers (less tangential acceleration). The tilting trains ETR 450, 460, 470, 480, 485, 600 and 610 can reach a top speed of 250 km / h (155mph).
ETR 470 can run on 200km/h (124mph) and can be supplied at 3kV dc and 15kV 16,7 Hz for the movement in Italy and Switzerland, ETR 485 and 600 can run on 250km/h and can be supplied at 3kV dc and 25kV 50Hz to be used on hight speed railways and classic line. ETR 610, latest in the series, can be run on 250km/h and supplied at 3kV dc, 25kV 50Hz and 15kV 16,7 Hz. It is teorically be able to run on all European railways.

Hello lokomotiva. I have also seen your elaborations on the Italian forum, really well done and interesting jobs


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the interesting tech info, above. We don't get many chances to cruise on the rails at 155 mph here in the States! (Though our Acela does hit near 150 mph on a few short sections near me in Rhode Island and Massachusetts. I've never riden it at those speeds, but I've enjoyed watching it whizz by on a few occassions.)

TJ


----------

